# If money was no object , what hobbies would you have?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say travelling the world.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

The same just more extravagant. More traveling and more money spent on cars.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

My hobbies are exercising and daydreaming. Idk maybe I’d try to invest in research for more immersive daydreaminf


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I was gonna say travel the world and I would still like to travel a bit but I thought about it and I would rather stay at home and watch Netflix with someone special. Maybe a few camping trips. But I wouldn't want to be away from home for more than a few weeks at a time. By home I mean the city in which I live, I still like to get out.

Besides traveling there are no hobbies I can think of that interest me that I can't already afford to do.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll create a computer of my own.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd spend all my time modding video games.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah I don't think my hobbies would change much. I'd just have a big secluded property to walk around in at leisure. Don't even feel like traveling these days I would just be a bizarre mrs havisham figure if I were rich. Maybe anonymous philanthropy might be a hobby.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know if you'd call it a hobby but I'd buy an underground bunker and live in it and only come out to buy groceries and supplies. I mean, I already kinda do that. My room has thick light-blocking curtains and they're always closed so it's basically a room with no windows. But the idiots upstairs always make sure that I never forget I have neighbors. And of course the room is small. If money were no object, a large underground house would be obtainable and most of the junk I'd own could either be out of sight or I'd be too lazy to put it out of sight. The way this room is, everything has to be right out in the open and all crammed together.

Oh, and I'd maybe take up hunting and fishing and hiking and drones. I'd maybe try to get a quality doctor to fix my back so I could get up and move around more without pain and probably ease into more hobbies.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I will probably change my identity completely and disappear without a word to anyone in my family, extended family and anyone they will know or know of. And then start a new life in somewhere nice and relaxing that is leisure-based. By then, I think possibilities should be limitless, aside from health.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

What defines a hobby?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Travel the world. Also take up super expensive hobbies I always wanted to pursue. Like getting my pilots license or training to become a excellent horseback rider


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

If money were not an issue, I would focus all of my time on video gaming and creative outlets (writing, music. etc).

I don't need or want to travel the world. I would probably move out of the city though and get miles away from large congregations of people.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I'd have a bunch more aquariums and bicycles.


----------



## Eui (Jan 27, 2021)

Travel around the world, hike, bike, snorkel, scuba dive, learn a new language, learn to code, learn to play an instrument. Maybe also go back to school to learn something creative or design based, including engineering, feel like theres a big creative side I haven't tapped into. Ooh, study dance and become a choreographer.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Space tourism. Philanthropy. Toppling governments. Campfires where I burn money to warm my hands. Having monorails built between the places I like to go.

But realistically, odds are nothing would change if I had billions of dollars. The things that are expensive are also scary.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CoolLilChickadee said:


> I'd have a bunch more aquariums and bicycles.


 I will not complain if you post photos of your aquariums. The whole aquarium thing was not for me and I finally gave up (very expensive and harder than I thought it would be) but it is still interesting.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Travelling the world staying at extremely expensive hotels.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I think I would collect rare coins and rare gemstones.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Buy and restore old muscle cars and 4x4s


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Buy and restore old muscle cars and 4x4s


 It is cool that in the last decade or so, they have made new versions of some of the old muscle cars like the Charger and Challenger. Totally surprises me they didn't/don't suck.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It is cool that in the last decade or so, they have made new versions of some of the old muscle cars like the Charger and Challenger. Totally surprises me they didn't/don't suck.


Nice to have all the modern comforts. Some of the recent ones have ridiculously powerful engines too.


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

I would probably read more. Traveling too. Books are expensive for the time it takes to finish them but I guess so are other things DVDs, etc.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd probably learn to fly planes, then a business private jet. Try to start a private charter jet ferry business. Build some tennis court parks, maybe start a tennis resort and hotel/restaurant.

As for community concerns. I don't know, if money was "no object", assuming tens or even hundreds of millions, I'd try to get some private organization going, away from the corruption of local and city governments wasting (or profiting from) federal and state allocated homeless funds, hire some lobbyists, whatever to get better zoning to build cheaper smaller housing, so homeless could move in there, or at least room by room shelters, not the current camp like ones . I'd seen one work in the past with rooms like a hotel with observation staff to help mental or addicted people undergoing rehab and kept a bunch of them not homeless. The homeless situation is just getting out of control at the end of the last decade and at the beginning of this one, with far more homeless not really reported, many in cars, rv's or vans, and maybe more regulated and night-security guarded "homeless parking lots" needed for those mobile types of homeless too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn’t change too much. I would relocate for sure, buy a small patch of land with a couple properties, one would be my home with a mini studio, the other would be a fully equipped studio, keep a small loft in whatever nearby city, & every once in a while travel somewhere they speak Spanish to try to gain functional fluency in the language. I’d also travel to witness at least one full solar eclipse & if possible fly up to see Earth from space


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

I would purchase a large house and turn it into a cat rescue. I would also use this money to pay for my necessities so I can spend my time reading and writing....workout clothes too. Workout clothes are so expensive.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wouldn’t change too much. I would relocate for sure, buy a small patch of land with a couple properties, one would be my home with a mini studio, the other would be a fully equipped studio, keep a small loft in whatever nearby city, & every once in a while travel somewhere they speak Spanish to try to gain functional fluency in the language. I’d also travel to witness at least one full solar eclipse & if possible fly up to see Earth from space


Wow it's pretty crazy this is so similar to what I would do, minus the studios because I do not play an instrument and have no aptitude for music whatsoever. But, I would do almost exactly this. Have a house in the country somewhere, a small apartment in a nearby big city, and travel a lot. Spain is a country I've always really waned to visit and I took Spanish is high school so always thought it would be fairly easy for me too become somewhat functional in Spanish and visit Spain regularly as well as other locals in Latin America I've always wanted to visit like Argentina, Cuba, Peru, etc.


----------



## fatc (Nov 21, 2021)

Live in different places. Rent for a month, move out, rent again. I don't know if this can be called a hobby


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Building model robot toys from my favourite shows like Gundam , power rangers etc...


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Travel to space and back,


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

yeah world travel would be the life for me. Staying in the top hotels if I'd like, and more modest lodgings if I'd like, depending on the city and setting.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It would probably be sailing, nothing extravagant but I would probably have a sailboat moored and ready to go when I wanted to get out and away from people. I wouldn't want to be part of the social life I often see in sailing related videos, I just would want to do it to enjoy the ocean and be away from most people. I also would like to travel, so I imagine I would do that as well.

Otherwise, it would mostly be the same hobbies I enjoy now but on a bigger budget. Perhaps I would have my own arcade, with a movie theater off to the side. A retro computing room, where I could store a bunch of older systems, games, consoles, etc. Also, I fitness room with a few machines to help keep me in shape.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My enduring desire from my early teens has been to buy a decent telescope and possibly even dabble in astrophotography but all of that is so far away from anything I'm financially capable of that it's ridiculous now. Plus where I live it kind of necessitates getting outside on bitter cold nights and I know from experience that it's frustrating as hell if you live anywhere that has a lot of street lights. So you have to plan everything perfectly, endure harsh weather and be really good at accepting defeat time after time. 

Kinda weird coming from someone who really hates heights but I have watches some skydiving videos on youturbulence and I think it might be something I could actually summon the courage to do (since the higher you get, it doesn't seem as bad for some reason). I think if I ever did it once I might like it too much though and I'm sure it's the kind of thing you could spend a lot of money on.


----------



## PinkPikachu (Dec 29, 2021)

Travel and paying tutors to teach me languages.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

I would do everything I could think of.

I enjoyed kayaking so I'd like to do that again, but it would be fun to do things like sky diving, scuba diving, skiing. ice skating, mountain climbing. One thing I wanted to do as a kid was fly helicopters, I would absolutely love to pilot a helicopter if money and time was no concern.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Play in a band. Go to all the concerts. Purchase extravagant cosplay. Travel the world.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I would want to try restoration. I feel like that's what I'd like to do once I retire but I might also want to take up calligraphy classes if money was no object. I also wanted to master it.


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Get singing lessons, buy a horse and start horse riding, quit my job, buy a house in the mountains and start a little garden to provide for myself lol. start playing the piano, buy a super nice computer so i could game every game i'd like, maybe get a little home gym to start working out  it's kinda funny how much having money would satisfy my people avoiding soul.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Changing my original answer. I'd buy a private plane and travel. I'd buy professional music production tools and have them put on the plane. **** it, I'd make the plane my home, decorate it and move in. Then travel while making music.

I'd have to learn how to use the music production tools as I currently know nothing about them besides what I've seen in videos. I'd also take private professional voice and guitar lessons. I'd have to hire a pilot as well. 

Then I'd spend my days in the air traveling to the next destination I want to visit, learning about the people and their culture while creating music.


----------



## Smb2886 (8 mo ago)

Cars


----------



## User Not Found (Nov 29, 2018)

Traveling the world and painting what I see. Also, photography.


----------



## Runner girl9090 (8 mo ago)

Travel and horseback riding


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess it would be nice to travel to any country I wanted and stay there as long as I want.


----------



## anonymous8000 (Jul 12, 2011)

Take college classes, consume online programs, eat at different restaurants, build robots, build furniture, volunteer at foodbanks, teach numerous subjects, play sports, attend social events, play chess, visit different cities in one state, and more.


----------



## kony22 (7 mo ago)

Model railroading though it's kind of too messy, buy a bunch of LEGOs, and buy Neopets to restore it to its former glory - work on my golf game and go to the driving range every day or so and fix all my clubs, fix up old bicycles, learn welding and mechanics and restore old trucks and cars.


----------

